# Need help deciding New member



## Hayang (Feb 17, 2018)

Hi Everyone, 

I lost my German Shep x a little over 3 months ago..he was 16. and I am looking for another...Dodger's traits were so much like a purebred, that I almost feel like he was..... I would like to adopt and have been approved at a rescue in Southern Cal that adopts out of state.. I am in Washington State.. I have been looking locally as well and I am not in a huge hurry... I am looking to re involve my self in some kind of dog sport... possibly agility, quite a few year back I did agility with my Golden and I really enjoyed it... so with that said , I am not looking to just be a couch potato with my dog... But I do work full time. and I am single.. I room with my sister and her 18 year old son.. they have a chi, 12 year old female, and I also have an older cat who is very inactive.. and not afraid of dogs... the chi is a little on the nervous side, but she did like Dodger and attempted to play with him... he ignored her lol..... anyway ... the few dogs I have picked out at the rescue, I have been told they would not work out .. one was dog aggressive... and the other two were too rambunctious to be around a chi and a cat... I respect this rescues opinion and know that they have the best interests of everyone involved here... I also know that in time I will find a match... I have run across a few pups locally in shelters ( the California rescue wont adopt a pup out of state) I know that it would be easier to introduce a puppy to a chi and cat... but there is a part of me that does not want to deal with a puppy.. and a part of me that is ok with it.... I should mention I live in a very large apartment ( 1600 square foot) across from the Puget Sound... a mile down the road is a beach and trails.. there is a very large Park called Point Defiance that has miles of trails as well.... I go there ALOT... I am also an avid hiker in the summer spring and fall... LOVE to be outside and plan taking the dog everywhere that I can... I mention this because there will be some here I know that will be concerned about the apartment... Also this apartment only restricts Pits and Rotties... Shepherds are fine , there are 2 that live here. So my question is this... do you think because of the other animals in the house I should hold out for a puppy... or should I continue my search for just the right adult dog.. I am not interested in a breeder purchase btw... shelter or rescue only... any advice will be much appreciated. or if anyone knows of anyone looking to re-home within driving distance to Tacoma Wa that would be find as well


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Either a puppy or an older dog can work out well with your chi and cat, but if it were me I'd look for an adult dog. They are typically less playful and mischievous than a puppy would be.

Good luck with your search!


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Some breeders give away older bitches that have retired from motherhood.


----------

